# Asian cuisine



## TheMadChatter

I've heard that Asian cuisine isn't popular in South America. Is that also true amongst the expat population? I want to move to Uruguay, but I do love Thai and Indian dishes. I don't mind cooking them at home if spices are available for purchase.


----------

